# Keys bonefish flies



## ngarcia11892 (Apr 16, 2019)

Hey every one, so i will be going to summerland key the week of thanksgiving and was wondering what kind of bonefish flies would y'all throw? I know bonefish flies change a bit from location to location


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Anything brown/tan weighted with a weed guard will work. 

Use these and the fish always seem eager to eat.







no need to complicate any pattern.


----------



## huntermck (Oct 18, 2017)

I fish the ocean side flats around Marathon for bones a lot and usually have good luck with simple gotcha style flies. I usually throw tan or white with light weight and a little bit of flash. I would also recommend some pretty small crabs or spawning shrimp. Good luck!!


----------



## Doublehaul (Oct 3, 2015)

ngarcia11892 said:


> Hey every one, so i will be going to summerland key the week of thanksgiving and was wondering what kind of bonefish flies would y'all throw? I know bonefish flies change a bit from location to location


There is a really nice tutorial on this site from Capt Lemay regarding keys bonefish flies. I think it is in two parts


----------



## Doublehaul (Oct 3, 2015)

Doublehaul said:


> There is a really nice tutorial on this site from Capt Lemay regarding keys bonefish flies. I think it is in two parts


found it_ search for "bonefish flies-a primer"


----------

